# SSOTM - July, 2015 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Another great crop of nominees and winners this month! Here's the top vote-getters for July:

1st: Lee Silva ~ Lola​





​2nd: Flicks ~ Spearhead​












​3rd: Quarterinmynose ~ Lil' Plinker​












​
Great work, guys!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations everyone! Every one of the slingshots nominated is absolutely top shelf(as usual)

Thanks for the nomination Joe! Awfully kind of ya.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners, each and everyone well deserved. And an especially big congrats to Lee Silva and his lovely Lola


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats everybody!! Right on Lee!!! Can't wait to see the new badge on your post!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners and nominees too. All were beauties. And congrats to Lee silva on the winning frame, and to Jeff as well since it is yours now. Enjoy!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great work to everyone! Congratulations, fellas!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would say there all winners..Great for allof you who cam make wonderful sling shots....Yup this month was a tough one..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice one guys! Congrats.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats to all... Winning this competition is a real mountain to climb these days! To think I own the third place winner is a real source of pride for me. I'm holding it in my hand right now and marveling over the fact that it wasn't in first place -- an honor that has gone through the stratosphere. You guys totally rock!!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

What a fantastic month! Great job to all the nominations. Big congrats to the top three.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats to the winners 

Very nice forks.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats to everyone! I am amazed at the level of craftsmanship displayed here everyday, and it's from where I receive my inspiration.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Nice, very nice all around.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job guys!!!! Top props to Mr. Silva for 1st place. SILVA IN DA HOUSE AND LOLA TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

congrats to all. winners and participants.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Wanna shout out a: YAAAY! Awesome month, awesome Nominees and the winners deserve it 
Lola is such a beaty, i have fallen in love Lee!! I need one of your babys for my collection soon 
Flicks i wont say much more, this thing screams 'Badass' with a megaphone from a helicopter! Cant wait to shoot it!! Congrats! 
QIMN that was a real stunner, love the lamination and the use of material! Very elegant! 
All in all another super month! 
thanks everyone!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, congratulations to Lee an Lola for the 1st place. I am really happy that you made it, my friend! Very well deserved! Lola is a beauty! 

Congratulations to QIMN and his Lil' Plinker too! Timeless elegance and masterfully build! I love it!

And of course thanks a lot to Jack for the nomination of the spearhead. 2nd place for the humble shooter. I am speechless... Thanks for all of your votes!

But for sure every nominee is a winner! What a stunning display of craftmanship!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

What a lineup! Congrats Lee on First Place!!  
Lee, Flicks and QIMN -You guys ROCK! Seriously.


----------



## jaro (Jan 20, 2015)

Congrats to all!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congrats to all !!;;! ????


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Lee.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats to all the winers!!

You are great Mr Silva!!


----------

